# Trail Dawgs...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus (the light colored dog) is a ROCK STAR offleash on the trail. If I tell him to get behind me when we encounter other hikers, he does that. He comes when I call him, he waits if I tell him to, etc..

If Seamus is a rock star, Teaghan is more like justin bieber. She's getting much better, but not there yet. I use a clicker, my voice, a ton of treats, have a party when she does what I want her to do. She's made a lot of progress.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks like a phenomenal day!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. Oh dear some are just better than others.... sigh.....I have the same problem.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome! I LOVE hiking with my dogs off-leash, it's my preferred method of exercise and mental stimulation.

My Shiba Inu is far better than both of my Border Collie X Labrador Retrievers off-leash, oddly enough. Figures it's the dog where it's considered a breed trait to be horrid off-leash that is the best.
I do a lot of games on-trail with my dogs. We'll find turkey feathers and track the birds down, if we can. Or a pinecone and play fetch, or fetch-tug with sticks. I rarely use treats though, I just forget them most of the time. Instead I play game with my dogs like hide-and-seek or have them chase me instead of wildlife. I try to make hiking really fun and interesting (though it already is) but also incorporate ME as something fun to be around so my dogs will respond well off-leash, especially if I forget those treats.


----------

